# Lactol



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I have just bought some lactol and have never used it before, but i have a question...

What powder to water ratio do you use for mice?

Its got puppy/dog and kitten/cat ratio on the back, but obviously its not made for mice or rats so doesn't state other small animals...

So what do you use puppy? kitten? or a different ratio?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ive never mixed it b4, i sprinkle it over their food x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I used the puppy ratio for rats, and the kitten one for ferrets (they used to love a bowl of mince and lactol as a treat) but I don't think it's that essential. I also mix the powder with bran and make a mash for the rats with that, do mice like mash too?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

So what ratio do you use for your rats, i'd like to give my rats some too, maybe with a bit of porridge, they love that


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I always do in between the dog and cat ratio :roll:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

really?

I made some up last night, and just to be on the safe side, did one less scoop than the kitten ratio, the mice didn't even come out for a sniff 

But the lactol mixed with porridge was a huge hit with the ratties, especially the babies :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you didn't, try offering it in an extra water bottle. That's the only way to avoid a mess anyway!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

EMP or other egg food (I usually use Orlux for parrots as it has nice crunchy dried insects in) mixed with lactol is another ratty favourite in this house


----------

